# How to Light my 5ft Tank



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey guys, setting up a new 100g 60 x 18 x 21 tank. Thinking of going LEDs. 

Right now, on reef supplies, theres Kessil 150 for 20% off. I'm thinking of getting 4, which means i save alot. Its like $900. I might have gone with something else but my 100g has a brace in the middle, and idnk if it'll create any shadows. I figured, I could have 2 on the left of the brace and 2 on the right. I'm just concerned. I like the shimmer look, but is it too much? Really haven't seen this in person. 

Other leds i'm thinking is getting 2 MAxspect Razor. Would run me around a grand too. 

Maybe AI Vegas/Hydras? I'd def want something that was more controllable, ramping up in the morning and fading out at night, also i'm a sucker for cloud coverage modes, where you could see clouds come from left to right lol. There's a hyperion r2 used which is only a 3 foot fixture, covers 50 inches according to the specs, wouldn't want the sides to be dark so i might have to pass.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

subscribed to thread to learn!!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i have similar dimentions on my tank, 60x18x22

i won't comment about the kessil or max razor because i don't have first hand experience with them, but the AI hydras/vegas or even sols you can get away with using two of them length wise. you can link three but in my opinion there's not much of a point since the brace is in the middle.

this is when i had two sols and the longer EXT rail mounted:










also with the vegas or hydras they give a bit more spread than the sols, so you can maybe get away with two (i was pretty confident that i could but i had the third sol anyway) and that way with two vegas or hydras you can save a bit of coin. i guess it would really depend on how you aquascape aswell.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Dang that's a wicked setup. Yah the brace is annoying. With your two sols are you able to grow sps? I'm thinking of doing a mixed reef and eventually putting some sps. Also there's no spotlighting? And dark spots? Haha.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

definatly, my tank is pretty much sps dominated. I did add another ai hydra in the middle for 3 across now but that was only because i had it. no spotlighting aside from what you get with LED's and no dark spots either.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ain't it sad that I sold this tank to him 
Still glad Jay got it though, that tank is super killer

You can't go wrong with AI's and from what I've seen...alot of people have bought the razors and sold them to others. And the others that have bought them have said "why did I buy this" or atleast that's what 2 people have said to me.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


>


Where did you get the mounting hardware, specifically the part by the ceiling; not the EXT rail system?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Ain't it sad that I sold this tank to him
> Still glad Jay got it though, that tank is super killer
> 
> You can't go wrong with AI's and from what I've seen...alot of people have bought the razors and sold them to others. And the others that have bought them have said "why did I buy this" or atleast that's what 2 people have said to me.


to this day i'm still super grateful you sold it to me! you gotta drop by some day soon buddy we got alot to chat about. 



jmb said:


> Where did you get the mounting hardware, specifically the part by the ceiling; not the EXT rail system?


that part is the hanging kit, (the rails and hanging kit are sold seperatly). basically it's the same hanging kit as the previous mounting rails, only difference being the grip locks have a thread on them to thread into the EXT rail.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The "clustering" of LED diodes, arrangement on the unit and lens all play a part in the minimization/elimination of spotlighting/"disco ball" effect.

I and others have had great success with most of the branded LED lighting systems and each has their pros and cons as well as features and pricepoint. At times it seems like a pi$$ing match the A has "X" and B has "Y" but we all can agree that lighting aside, it's an awe of amazement of what is going on within the others' aquarium.

IMHO/E, look at LED systems that have upgradability, independent LED channel control and most importantly, customer support. You will pay more for the R&D that they put into the engineering and CS but it is $$$ well spent.

Do you plan on investing on a system controller/monitoring system or smartphone/PC/MAC network? If so, that will help in deciding on a lighting system compatibility. 

I didn't really answer any of your Q's but added a facet w/LED lighting systems to help you in asking Q's to help make a decision to suit your needs/wants/desires for your system.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*LED question*

Don't mean to hop on the post and ask a question but I see that there are a few members familiar with LED.
We are running 119 1 watt LED on our reef, I'm trying to figure out the proper height. 
We are running a 10 in elevation on a 12 in deep tank. 
***We plan on putting a top on it but for now it's open top***

I haven't had any luck finding a PAR meter so I am hoping I can get some info.

Any suggestions are appreciated

Thanks


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry not too sure way it's sideways but that's the light. 
Please help, the corals will thank you


----------

